# My PC Case modding......



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello............good to be back at the forum after a week.

Now coming to the point.............
I was looking for a "good looking" cabinet, but was not able to find anything of my choice. Actually selected a few but unfortunately they are not available in India.
So thought of modding my existing cabby. Now u people comment on my effort...and one more thing sorry for the picture quality....clicked by cellphone camera.

This is how my chassis looked like:

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.6349537943.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.1260980a16.jpg

What I did was first stripped the case to its "bone", then drilled holes, cut metal for the transparent side panel, took out the existing color (using sand paper) etc.
After all cutting,drilling and sanding..........coated the metal and plastic parts with primer and then hand painted each and every inch u are seeing.

O.K. now let me shut up and show some photos of my one weeks works.

WORK IN PROGRESS
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.273c904178.jpg

PSU SLEEVING......or whatever u like to say.
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.850c356fa7.jpg


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

Continuing................
ROUNDING IDE CABLE
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.e1b478bffb.jpg

COLORING FANS......don't now how it helps but certainly looks cool.
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.303a9044cf.jpg

Now finally it is complete..

FRONT VIEW
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.f10ec2f1c7.jpg

SIDE VIEW
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.fbccf6e96c.jpg


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

TOP VIEW
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c8db9ad811.jpg

BACK VIEW
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.6e60eda647.jpg

LET THERE BE LIGHT.
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.1ba9a1b863.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.0d110afe39.jpg

One more thing......I had a spare PSU so just modified the cabby to accomodate two SMPS's.

Well that's it and thanks u.


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

hey man loooks really kewl...can u plzz tell me how did u abt with the transperent thing ??
i have a simple i -box cabinet and want to make the side panel transperent..so how do i do it ?
did u just cut out some part of the side pannel and fixed it with some transperent material ? how much did it cost u ?(only trasperent pannel thing )...and what is the material used in the trasperent side pannel ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

Just cut the side panel in the required size (take it to any local shop which does it or if u have a dremel/rotomatic u can do it urself....but use protective gear), then buy plexiglass.....fibre glass (try to keep away from the normal glass).
Now drill holes for the nuts & bolts in the glass(yes u can do it urself if u r using the above mentioned glass, just be careful) and the metal side panel.
Cover the cut portion (metal) with rubber gasket (tubing) available at local car repair shop. about the cost the glass cost me Rs.150 for 13*14 inch piece (2mm) and rest screws,fevikwik (for the rubber)......maybe total cost around Rs. 200-220.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

Really nice ..gud finishing..
what is the u use around the arylic panel [dat black lining?].
Also how did u paint the fan only in balde. The blade nd the fan body are too close or is it a standard coloured fan?
Also what kinda paint did u use. is ir ordinary or spray paint?
Did u buy any sleeving kit? or is it something elso u ise for sleeving?
Also I think painting the whole cab including back reduces heat decipation as simple alluminium body decipates more without any coating..or u dun care bout heat?
Anyway very nice wook man


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 4, 2006)

amazing...

I want to do my pc mod so bad.. but i cant find a dremel here in dehradun


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

^^now whats a dremel and a sleeving kit ??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

@arvind_n20

That's rubber gasket/tubing......the thing u find around the glass in cars.
All the stuff r hand painted.....used the oil paint available in the market and applied with brush......no spray paint (tried to look for aerosol/ canned spray paint but no luck).
The sleeving thingy is called "loom" and can be found at any electrical shop, its made of plastic. And no sleeving kit here.
As for heating issue........my o'c venice (1.8GHz to 2.7GHz) still idles around 38C and loads at 51C. Just try to keep good air circulation and u will not face any problem.

@go_gamez
DREMEL is a tool which comes with many attachments for drilling, cutting,grinding etc. See this : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dremel
U can buy similar tool in India by the name ROTO-MATIC.
For more details on roto-matic *www.telebrandsindia.com/Telebrands India - Rotomatic.asp


----------



## caleb (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent work John the ultimate,

Looking at your amazing modifcation I'm  tempted to mess with my chassis...very impressed with your simple solution for sleeving the cables...impressive. One question though:

How did you get the top modification done? pls reply with details. Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2006)

Great work John, and I was wondering where you were all this while.... So you were busy with this. Now I do not think you will regret getting that Gigabyte chassis.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 4, 2006)

u can get this cabinet in Hyd for jus 2K ...lol...wit DISPLAY too...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

How did ya make the coloured fan???or what did it cost?
__________
It would be more nice if such mods are done in cabs like Zebronics Antibiotic.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

@caleb
The top portion is simple paint job and blowhole to accomodate a 120mm fan.

@digitized
Thanks....buddy.

@hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Ya can surely get many cabby with transparent side panel.....but that's the easy way and u don't get it customized to ur needs. This is an IBALL GRABIT full tower case which I have modified. 

@arvind_n20
Just color the blade with oil paint using a brush. To get better color first coat the blades with white plastic primer or white paint.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 4, 2006)

@go_gamez: U can get a acrylic sheet for 60 bucks......


@john.....awesome work.....how did u get such a smooth finish on the plastic body after painting?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey can u make same cabinet for me....wht u say ???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> Hey can u make same cabinet for me....wht u say ???



Nothing comes free, will be chargeable I think.... What does John have to say to this? .

By the way, just to inform you people, I know John personally and have been following his case modding plans for quite a while...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2006)

@sam
Well now it seems that those 6 years training in fine arts does come handy..........what do u say? By the way just try to apply thin coats for better result, usually thick coat of color takes longer to dry and doesn't give the smooth finish.

@hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Well it depends.......... and most importantly where do u stay? Since I am in Kolkata so if u r from here then something could be done. Next question is what r ur requirments etc. But must say thanks to u for appreciating my work. And as digitized mentioned cost thingy........I think, it can come later into consideration. 
But even if r not from my place then also we cud discuss so that u cud do the mod urself. What d'ya say?


----------



## samrulez (Sep 5, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @sam
> Well now it seems that those 6 years training in fine arts does come handy..........what do u say? By the way just try to apply thin coats for better result, usually thick coat of color takes longer to dry and doesn't give the smooth finish.



6yrs!!!....wow......I had fine arts from 5th std to the 8std (now i'm in 9th).......I used to always get ''C'' in all terms .... ........so I know how tough fine arts is!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 7, 2006)

@hmm:
these thing are hobbies and not services..
how odd u even asked.. modding is a hobby that can on be enjoyed but doing it yourself.

@john: nice stuff man. hey how much did u buy that dremil for? the link u posted says 2000 bucks? in the real market do u know costs and company?
really appriciate man!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 7, 2006)

No man, no idea what it costs in the local market..............The DREMEL was gifted to me by my friend and it was bought in USA, so u can guess.

One more thing u can do is buy a drill machine and get cutting attachments/bits/wheel for it, it will work the same. 

The crude way doing is get a hammer and cutting chissel/cheni and no I am not joking........it can be done this way.

Or the easiest way is to take it to a welding/cutting shop and get it done there. 

But most important thing, do wear protective gears, if u r planning to do it urself.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 7, 2006)

well yes i  know u r not jokin with the cheni-hathoda combo, that is been my method till now 

but it is too crude and inaccurate.. i think i will do more research and buy one... i have been wanting it a long time now. btw 2000 seems a nice price..

and people say that attachments are real good quality...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 8, 2006)

Do post some pics.......and what r ur plans of modding/what have u planned to do.......since u have a better knowledge of LED lighting and circuits. Ur mod wud be awesome. Good luck.


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 2, 2006)

hello guys, i am also modifying my cabinet and soon post the pics of it. As for cutting the side panel was a painful job, so i have decided to buy a jig saw. I used both drill and rotomatic but both are not capable to do the job. As for chinni hatoda the edges are very uneven. Can someone please help me on the led and lightining part. THANX in advance.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 2, 2006)

@ john_the_ultimate

Nice work friend.
I have also done such work for my friendbut I never tried for me coz I think it's just wasting of time.
Well, don't go on my view, just keep it up.


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 3, 2006)

wow man really good work i have this cabinet but not modded anyone from delhi can do this pls reply me


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 3, 2006)

@ n2casey
For some it's waste of time and for some its hobby. As for me, just wanted to find out if I cud do it or not. 

@pra_2006
thanks.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 3, 2006)

@ john_the_ultimate

I m not trying to demoralize U. I m just telling my view (coz I spent all my time in programming). Sorry  but don't take it seriously. U have done a nice art work.


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 6, 2006)

helloooooo guys can someone help me on lighting part of the cabinet as i dont have any knowledge on this part.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 6, 2006)

^^
Sure what do  u want to know??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 7, 2006)

@ n2casey
No problemo buddy.........I also spent most of my time in 3D modelling and animation. This modding thingy is just fun.


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 8, 2006)

Samrulez i want to put some leds or laser lights inside my cabinet but i dont have any knowledge on this part. Could u help me with your guidance on this part. I live in H.P. and i dont get led fan's out here, could you also guide me to put leds on the fan. THANX in advance


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> 6yrs!!!....wow......I had fine arts from 5th std to the 8std (now i'm in 9th).......I used to always get ''C'' in all terms .... ........so I know how tough fine arts is!



agree with you man!
anyway, beautiful cabinet!


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job, juz rocking cabinet.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 9, 2006)

very good job impressive


----------



## satyamy (Oct 9, 2006)

John ur Ultimate
__________
which paint did u used......?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 9, 2006)

coolpepe said:
			
		

> Samrulez i want to put some leds or laser lights inside my cabinet but i dont have any knowledge on this part. Could u help me with your guidance on this part. I live in H.P. and i dont get led fan's out here, could you also guide me to put leds on the fan. THANX in advance



See....get 4 LEDs from a local electrical shop..........soldier wires in the terminals......and .....connect the negative (-) of one LED to a positive to another (+) ....make such a chain with 4 LEDs.....and connect it through the Yellow and Black terminals of the moltex connector....


But if u didn't get what I said then.....get ready made LED fans...these r fans with LEDs build inside them......so all u have to do is just plug it into the moltex connector.....they cost 500 bucks for a branded one and 120 bucks for a local one.....

Where/what the hell is H.P??


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help I hope that i can follow ur instructions & H.P. means HIMACHAL PRADESH


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 9, 2006)

@satyamy
Well, I used oil paint (used in homes), available in any local paint shop.

@ sabret00the & return_of_vengeance
Thanks.
__________


			
				coolpepe said:
			
		

> helloooooo guys can someone help me on lighting part of the cabinet as i dont have any knowledge on this part.



See if this helps *superpositioned.com/articles/2006/02/25/diy-led-lighting-guide


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 9, 2006)

wow man your cabinet looks great.


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 9, 2006)

Great, awesome. i have the same cabby maybe i'll go your way


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 10, 2006)

@ shashank4u
Thanks.

@ aquamatrix
Nice to know that u r also interested in modding. Do post pic. if and when u do the mod.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

what were total cost involed ??
tools+raw materials


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 11, 2006)

Total cost was around Rs.800 (including tools and materials). The costliest being the Plexiglass (300 bucks).


----------



## samrulez (Oct 11, 2006)

John what is the diff. between a Plexiglass sheet and acrylic sheet??
coz a acrylic  sheet only costs 60 bucks.......


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 11, 2006)

wow lot of hard work, creativity and patience. nice job dude. can u tell me where i can get vinyls for the side of my cabinet. i want to cover the side panels.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 12, 2006)

@sam
I think both r same (just different names). Maybe at your place it is easily available so low price but at my place, none of the glass shop had it. BTW the sheet I used is 14" X 13" (2mm).

@sysfilez
Thanks.......look for a good car accesories shop, u will find good vinyls for ur cabby.


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 12, 2006)

Deadly man...simply deadly for 800 bucks


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 13, 2006)

@ blademast3r
Deadly....yeah.....now that's how "WARRIOR WITHIN the PRINCE" should talk. By the way, thanks.


----------



## mayurpam (Oct 14, 2006)

me 2 instrested in modding  and john u done a great job i havebeen into modding since last year i soon post my rig pic
__________
i have installed blue cold cathod tude in my cab but d only prob is that i have to supply power from outside .i still left wit paint job and stickring and also looking for cheap neon lights
  and i wish lot people should get involved in this section of forum and be active
__________
and 300 bucks of that small sheet of plexiglass is really too much man i got it here in belgaum (karnataka) for 70 bucks and my totally modding cost till now has been up 300 wit still paint job .....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 15, 2006)

@ mayurpam
Yeah I too know about the high cost I had to pay for the plexiglass......but never mind, atleast I am satisfied with my end result. Good to know that you too are into modding and do post some pics. By the way, thanks.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey hey hey!! thats a rocking mod man keep up the good work


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 16, 2006)

@techno_funky
Thanks man.


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey John Where did u got the plexi glass sheet in kolkata I have searched in Chadney but couldnot get it?


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 16, 2006)

Helo guys finished my project will post some pics tmr. Hope u people like it and give suggestions. Special thanks to John the ultimate & samrulez. THANKS Guys.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 17, 2006)

@ Adhip007
Hi! Got the glass from Nagerbazar near Dum Dum. But almost all of the people I asked said that Chandi is the place to get Plexiglass.

@coolpepe
Welcome and do post the pics ASAP.


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 17, 2006)

I coundn't find plexi glass or acrylic sheet in chadni! they gave me PVC sheet which looks like a s***. NagerBazzar would be better place as it is nearer to my home.I'll post the pictures as soon as possible


----------



## mobileman (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: whr can i gt UV cable*

hi dear,
good job.wl frm whr can i get the uv cable ?
waiting to gt reply
wt lov
shinu[


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 19, 2006)

Look here: *search.ebay.in/uv-cable_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 21, 2006)

Guys How to post pics on this site????????????? Help


----------



## samrulez (Oct 21, 2006)

go to www.imageshack.us  and upload the files, there you will get a ''Link for Thumbnail for forums'' just past the link there,,, you'll get the pics here,,


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 27, 2006)

Guys I hope that i can load the images. 

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/4739/dscn1026ll7.th.jpg

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/8769/dscn1027ef5.th.jpg

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/8863/dscn1028rc1.th.jpg

I Hope u people like it and give me suggestions for furthur improvment


Special thanks to Samrulez for guiding me to post pics


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

wow....Nice job there!     ,

But I think you should have created a new thread for such a nice job.


----------



## himanshu_awl (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks really nice and somthing encouraging us for going on new creation.








really nice
well done it


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 28, 2006)

Good work coolpepe. The graphics look awesome. Is it paint or stickers?
What's that black rectangular thingy on the cabby? 
Give some more details about your modding, as to how you did it and what stuff did you use etc.


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 28, 2006)

Guys i really appreciate ur comments. Let me start form my fisrt step. 
1. I had a lot of problem in cutting the circular windows in the side panels anyhow i finished them and smoothed the edges. 
2. Then i painted the panels with red sprey paint which i got for Rs. 250. Then I got 2 transparent paper board from market for Rs.90 (one clear(50) & one dark(40)). Took out their paper clips. Pasted  transparent side on the circular side(big hole) & the dark one on the other panel. 
3. Then i bought yellow sheet of sticker form the Vehicle No. plate maker for Rs.120. I dl some flame decals from the net and traced them on to the yellow sticker sheet and cut them and pasted them on the panels. 
4. I also have put some red leds inside the cabinet.

Hope u all like my mod. I have still to make some minor tweaking & when it is finished i will post some new pics of it. THANX again for the encouraging comments. And i hope i could do some good work in future also.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 28, 2006)

@coolpepe : nice work bro and well so our modding champ Mr.John u have a follower,huh!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

7/10 for coolpepe cabinet


----------



## spyingshadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey! THe whole modding work looks ultra cool. I specially like the finish on the side panels. The idea of accomodating two PSUs was amazing. But a little disappointed by the plane jane blue on the rear panel. The handle is alright. Overall, a good work. I have repped u up. So keep up the fantastic work...
(the comments r 4 da john the ultimate)
__________
Coolpepe, u should hv started a new thread for that mod. ur mod is not very difficult to do but looks fantastic. That's vot u call sense n simplicity. N as they say, common sense is genius dressed in plain clothes... i have repped u up too.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 28, 2006)

wow baby!!

superb man!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 29, 2006)

@sabert00the
More of a friend than a follower, as we could learn much from each other. By the way, I know that u are also into modding but of totally different machines. So what are ur thought on modding a PC cabby?

@spyingshadow
Thanks and about the real panel, I had disassembled the whole cabinet(side panels, front panel and top panel) and painted the inner case blue as u had seen. So the blue color. But it was a nice suggestion and when I do my next modding project (current working on it) I will keep it in mind.

@Rollercoaster
Hey buddy, u said that u had some modding plans so any news?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 29, 2006)

hey bro I wish I had a better job LOLz so that I cud make out more time.....huh bad excuse.....I'll not tread that path coz I'am very clumsy......ha ha


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, u said that u had some modding plans so any news?



by god, i so wish that i had a time machine..
i just dont get time!
(and a dremil  )
__________


			
				coolpepe said:
			
		

> Guys i really appreciate ur comments. Let me start form my fisrt step.
> 1. I had a lot of problem in cutting the circular windows in the side panels anyhow i finished them and smoothed the edges.
> 2. Then i painted the panels with red sprey paint which i got for Rs. 250. Then I got 2 transparent paper board from market for Rs.90 (one clear(50) & one dark(40)). Took out their paper clips. Pasted  transparent side on the circular side(big hole) & the dark one on the other panel.
> 3. Then i bought yellow sheet of sticker form the Vehicle No. plate maker for Rs.120. I dl some flame decals from the net and traced them on to the yellow sticker sheet and cut them and pasted them on the panels.
> ...



dude add wheels insted of the stand pivots.. and it would go racing past all the cars in NFS carbon!


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey guys your comments give me a lot of encouragment and I am thinking to mod my home PC cab now. And well "John the ulitimate" was a good inspiration for me. I really appricate his work and valuable suggestions. And hope to get his help in future projects.
I will start a new thread as soon as  I can finish minor changes.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 30, 2006)

Always there to help you.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 30, 2006)

do we get the transperant thing in different colors???
I Want something like silver type...if available...or else then while lighting inside...how can do I it???


----------



## coolpepe (Oct 30, 2006)

Ya u can get transparent things in diff. colours but I dont know if u can get it in silver type.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 30, 2006)

Actaullu i have a black casing...and i do not wana piant that to diff color..so was thinking of siver type of transperant thing...or else a white light inside...so what r the options..of white li8 inside...i total newbie..can anyone guide me thru


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool job john i liked the work u have done .
how did u get the cabinet painted.
me too want 2 paint my cabinet. thankx


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 2, 2006)

wow dude,,,, its too cool,,, n the fact dat u did it urself makes it cooler,,,,,
ur cabinet is lookin gr8,,,


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 3, 2006)

@yugantar88
It's all hand painted.

@jamyang312
Thanks


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 3, 2006)

*Actaully i have a black casing...and i do not wana piant that to diff color..so was thinking of siver type of transperant thing...or else a white light inside...so what r the options..of white li8 inside...i am total newbie..can anyone guide me thru...actaully i am thinking on something like BATMAN line.... 
* 

ANSWER THIS PLEASE


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 3, 2006)

@wizrulz
If u could post some pictures of ur cabinet then it would be easier to give some suggestions.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 4, 2006)

Side panels r full black..somewhat liek this...with no side fans...so wanna have one side fan also...suggestions dude.....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 4, 2006)

U could cut the BATMAN symbol on the front panel (below FDD slot) and cover it with transparent glass and have some red LEDs from inside to project it. 
Next u could cut a big circular window on the side panel, cover it with clear plexiglass. Then stick a big BATMAN symbol (sticker- all black) on it. Illumunate the inside with Yellow LEDs, it would seem like the light that is used to call BATMAN. Also u could try make the side window like the light thingy that is used to call BATMAN. For more darker appeal, on top of the window put a fine mesh of net (available in local hardware shop and made of alumunium) and don't forget to color the mesh black.
Fit a 120mm fan in the centre of the sticker, on the side panel. So basically, cut the side window, take a glass of appropriate size, cut the glass in the centre for the fan and its screws and do the decoration stuff. 
You had said to suggest something in BATMAN's line.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 4, 2006)

any other ideas apart from BATMAN???


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 4, 2006)

ok dude but how can i make my front side of my cabinet like a door.
And any idea of getting cheap UV sleeving kit and Rounded IDe cable.
And also UV cold cathode tube.Which paint did u use to paint ur cabinet and how did u gave the shine.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 4, 2006)

Try using hinges for the front panel to swing open/close but depends on the type of front panel one has. There are UV sleeving cables available from ANTEC for rounded IDE cables look at your local market. And as for the shine, the oil paint itself has some shine but u could use CAR POLISH to to the job.

@wizrulz
What have u thought of?


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 4, 2006)

see as i do not intend to any coloring..i am restricting myself to something black background ......how abt the avaatar of coolpepe....what is that ...not remembering the name......suggestions.....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 4, 2006)

See if u want to make option (cutting) for side fans then you will have to do some paint job. Also if u want a side window, painting is need to patch up the scratched surface. And as for the avatar of Coolpepe.......what have u thought of doing? Do u want any kind of cutting to be performed on ur cabby? Or just leave it just as it is and just add few LEDs and stickers?

See these modding : *www.neatorama.com/case-mod/index.php#reverse


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 4, 2006)

i am thinking on line of cutting ...thats for sure...ven if i am going for batman theme i am gona cut .....if patch up painting is needed then that will do...not a problem...but not full painting...means changing the color na???


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 4, 2006)

thankx for the info, but how much did the ANTEC sleeving kit cost u. How long the sleeving kit material is.And will it glow in Cooler Master Aurora CCFL


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 5, 2006)

@ yugantar88
I haven't used any sleeving kit. Its just "LOOM" available at any electrical shop.

@wizrulz
Ya just patch up and not full painting (but be careful while cutting), less scratches means less painting. Good luck for ur modding. Do inform on what u have finally planned to do.


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 5, 2006)

is loom of plastic.arcylic is better or flexi


----------



## samrulez (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmm.......I've used Acrylic sheet...its cheap and good it costs about 60-90 bucks...


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 5, 2006)

one more question.....how is the acrylic sheet to fixed....pasting it or fixing with screws.....
can any one guide me thru circuit for leds....any LED ready fan avialble???
Also any other lighting option....also i will like to know if lighting will increase heat inside the cabi.....

P.S- john.....i no longer can see ur modded cabi on 1st page....


----------



## coolpepe (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello guys, was busy in assemebeling a PC for a friend. The name of my avtaar is "ROTTERDAM TERROR CORPS" which is a music group i think. And wizrulz i think ur idea is good to use my avtaar.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 5, 2006)

@wizrulz
The pictures are ok now, maybe the site hosting was down. You could fix the glass using FEVIKWIK but it think screws are safer. Look this for LED circuit *superpositioned.com/articles/2006/02/25/diy-led-lighting-guide and yes LED fans are available *www.antecindia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=14&Itemid=45 
Few LED will not increase the temperatures.


----------



## coolpepe (Nov 5, 2006)

wizrulz u can even use double sided tape for fixing the plexi glass i also used it.


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 5, 2006)

is loom made up of plastin john the ultimate


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 5, 2006)

@john the ultimate and cool pepe.
Thanks for giving suggestions. I really appreciate that.
coolpepe thnx for that name...i really had hard time finding the photo ...
How much would the LED fan cost???
can the plexi glass screwed in..means asking for the fan-fixing....???


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 6, 2006)

yugantar88 said:
			
		

> is loom made up of plastin john the ultimate


Yes the "loom" is made of plastic.

@ wizrulz
The ANTEC LEd fans cost around 400-500 rupees. And yes u can drill holes into plexiglass for fixing fans. But remember one thing, when u mark out the points to be drill, then stick a layer of cellotape from both sided onto the marked spot. This will prevent the glass from cracking.

But if u don't want to buy those overly priced LEd fans, then here is a guide for making those fans yourself: *www.overclockers.com.au/article.php?id=86855 this is an example. if u could get a fan with transparent fins and then try this mod, the result would be great.


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 6, 2006)

thankx u vey much john


----------



## selvamcbe (Nov 7, 2006)

Its very niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 7, 2006)

@yugantar88
You are welcome

@selvamcbe
Thank you.


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 8, 2006)

John how about my idea of IDE and LED


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 8, 2006)

@yugantar88
The IDE cable just look fantastic......tell us how u have done it. As for the LED u have used a printed circuit board. So how are you going to use it?


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 9, 2006)

I used spiral band which is available at electrical stores or shop where only wires are for sale. And aboutthe LEd m going to power it from PSU , it will work on 12v.
Do u know where i can get the fan grills in mumbai.
Thankx


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't know where u could get the fan grills in Mumbai. I know u will using 12v but where are u going to place the LEDs in the cabinet and is it just for illumination or some other purpose?


----------



## yugantar88 (Nov 9, 2006)

for giving xtra brigtness to other colours as these r the white ones and i already have a green & 2 blue LED fans and I m going to place it on the inside bak potion where the slots panels are there


----------



## mayurpam (Nov 18, 2006)

you may get fan Grill on Lamington Road


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, john sorry to say that i am not able to see any of the pics posted by you. Where to click is there any link or you have just paste it in the mail body like yugantar 88 ?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 27, 2010)

no wonder. it was 3 years ago


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rollercoaster said:


> no wonder. it was 3 years ago


 
OK. But you are there as one of the partner in that chained discussion . so can you help me out? 

i have made up my mind to mod my case. I hve gone through all the discussions that took place three years ago. But without picture i am not able to make a solid idea. 

I have a COOLER MASTER ELITE 310 CABINET. 

*www.emca4.com/images/Case%20MidTower%20Cooler%20Master%20Elite%20310.JPG
I have already cut the side panel keeping the lower fan portion intact. 

Now 
Qn 1) Are plexi glass or acrylic sheet and fibre glass euivalent ? I do not know exactly what will be available in kolkata. 

After fixing the trasparent thing i will go for some LED LIGHT illumination.

John the ultimate has given no address in kolkata where i can find a readymade one. 

what i have planned is: i will buy 24 blue led to make a series.
*www.google.co.in/images?q=tbn:OEdux8ISyDBdoM::www.jaanuskase.com/en/blueled.JPG&h=78&w=104&usg=__E7mCZcKPKRXI0_vflcz2uzbfFv0= 

Then i will take one or two piece of wire from a electrical wire commonly used in household fuses. 

Qn 2) How to connect that wire with all those leds?. My idea: Connect the cathodes of all 24 leds with one piece of copper wire and the anodes with another one. So now we have to wires, one connecting all the cathodes and another connecting all the anodes. Which side will pass through the resistance (the anode connecting wire or the cathode connecting wire). Also tell me what capacity resistance i should buy and what is the price for that?

Qn3) i want to take the power from the molex connector of my PSU( COLLER MASTER 500W).

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/ExtremePowerPlus500-1.jpg



i think i have to use the Peripheral Molex connector. Which side wire(cathode connecting or anode connecting) should i insert through the holes of molex connector and which whole yellow or red? 

pls suggest.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2010)

^^
What exactly you want to do.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Qn 1) Are plexi glass or acrylic sheet and fibre glass euivalent ? I do not know exactly what will be available in kolkata.



you may get the acrylic panel as a single piece by paying a small premium. or order from LYNX, they got it.



asigh said:


> ^^
> What exactly you want to do.



mod


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> you may get the acrylic panel as a single piece by paying a small premium. or order from LYNX, they got it.
> 
> 
> Where is this LYNX? A SHOP OR A WEBSITE?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 31, 2010)

I would suggest you get ribbon wires from some electronics shop. Not sure about the copper wire you are talking about. fuse wires are normally not insulated ie bare wire? Just ask them for simple thin wires for wiring LEDs

*imghost.indiamart.com/data/4/7/MY-754953/ribbonwire_250x250.jpg

For LEDs, you have basically the right idea but it is important to position them right, depending on what you want to do. like illuminate a component like HDD, CPU or a FAN
and then go about wiring after you have determined the positions

here is how to wire the LEDs-
*www.theledlight.com/img-tech/series101.jpg

Molex connector diagram - 
*blog.linkshop.com.cn/u/erliwodebao/upload/31188601.gif
*coolcomputercases.com/images/molex_diagram.gif

*LED Wiring Guide*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally,  yesterday i.e. Sunday i have got the Acrylic Sheet in  my place. The Shop name is SONALI GLASS situated At Garia beside Bikash Harware. It took 100 Rs for 2ftx2ft.The shop guy is very helpful and cut the sheet according to my need. I have fitted it with Hardener and Resin bought from the same shop for Rs 65 & mixed it into 1:1 ratio (a kind of gum) and kept for 3.5 hrs. It is now looking great.I will be doing the lighting portion on next sunday. I have  ordered a dozen of blue LED in a shop at Baghajatin opposite of  Ramthakur Ashram. It is a electrical & electronic shop selling computer accessories also. The guy understands my needs and is ready to make a parallel connection. The LED will cost Rs 2 each.

I will paste the picture after the full mod. 

Thanks to this forum which made me enthusiast.

Note: Both the places are in South Calcutta.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 6, 2010)

great.. looking forward to your pics


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Rollercoaster said:


> great.. looking forward to your pics


 
Last sunday i went to Baghajatin at that shop but he was unable to give me any led as he himself could not buy it. So on monday i went straight to Chandni Chowk and bought 12 Blue Led from one shop but the shopkeeper was not at all ready to test them. Well, i went to another shop and asked for the same LED. The old man gave me a dozen and tested also. I also bought two multicolour LED. I requested the man to test the LED of previous shop and YES they are of bad quality glowing dimly. But i did not throw it away cause i want to make the experiment with them first. 

On coming home I insert the +ve wire (indication is there)of multicolour LED(one piece only) straight in 12v(yellow wire) and the -ve wire in the black wire hole. Its ROCKING. Then i add the other one also. +ve wire of both added in 12v and the -ve wire of both in black hole. Its again ROCKING. 
System shutdown LEDS apart.

Now i take out a single piece of  blue led(shop A) and insert longer leg(+ve)straight into 5v (red) and shorter leg (-ve) into the black hole. It works. No resistance required. i repeat it with the LED of shop B. The shopkeeper says that the lLED are of 3v. But how come they withstand a 5v power source?

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:KpyqzthjpaX8lM:*www.electrical-res.com/EX/10-16-06/800px-Molex_female_connector.jpg*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:1MvFo1cNMOx3iM:*i12.photobucket.com/albums/a222/thanatos106/hd-molex.jpg

now tell me whther i will go for a parallel or series connection for BLUE LED only ? those multicolour i have decided where to fix. 

is it a good idea if i use a thermocol platform and insert the LED in it and then go for a connection ?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 14, 2010)

the higher the over voltage, the faster they burn out.

You should read up on parallel and series circuit concepts and then use the LEDs

use the links in my previous post

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

*www.instructables.com/id/LEDs-for-Beginners/

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

*www.theledlight.com/ledcircuits.html

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

calculate resistance for LEDs
*metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/ledcalc/index_eng


----------

